# Was macht ein Access Point?



## FatalMistake (12. Februar 2009)

hallo!
Ja...was macht ein Access Point eigentlich? zu was brauche ich den? Is das ein Router oder....
werd bald mein NW aufrüsten, und weiß nicht, ob mir so ein Kästchen helfen könnte.

mfg


----------



## fadade (12. Februar 2009)

ein AP "sendet" das internet, was ihm per kabel eingesteckt wurde, überall im haus herum xDD

oder auch nur das interne netzwerk innerhalb eines haushaltes


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Februar 2009)

Ein Access Point ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Zugriffspunkt für WLAN. Idr. handelt es sich dabei um einen Router.


----------



## fadade (12. Februar 2009)

ein router stellt eine verbindung mit dem provider her.   ein AP nicht


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Februar 2009)

Nein. Das Modem im Router stellt die Verbindung her - das Modem gehört aber eigentlich nicht mehr dazu. Es gibt auch Router ohne Modem.


----------



## fadade (12. Februar 2009)

achso, dann kann ich also doch einen AP an ein DSL Modem anschließen???

mist (und ich hab meinen alten verkauft  )


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Februar 2009)

idr. geht das, ja.


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Februar 2009)

es wird ca. so aussehn:
Ich hab nen Server, über den dann alle Internetverbindungen gehn.
An dem hängt ein rechner per Kabel dran.
Dann kommen 2 Laptops dazu. und da hätt ich einen AP oder Router noch gebraucht: per Kabel am Server angehängt, stellt der AP oder Router wieder ein WLAN zur Verfügung, wo sich die Lappis einhängen können und dann über den Server ins Inet kommen. Aber dafür brauch ich vermutlichen einen Router oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fadade (12. Februar 2009)

also wenn du vor dem server einen wlan router hast, dann brauchste keinen AP mehr; aber wenn du nur einen router ohne WLAN hast, dann kannste einen AP in einen netzwerk-port stecken und über WLAN ins Inet kommen

(so ha ichs jedenfalls verstanden)


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Februar 2009)

Du kannst, wie fadade schon geschrieben hat, entweder das gesammte Internet dann über den Router laufen lassen und dann alle Geräte mit dem Router verbinden oder du erweiterst mit einem Router dein bestehendes Netzwerk einfach um WLAN.


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Februar 2009)

guckt mal das bild an...hoff ihr versteht es wie ich es meine...^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> guckt mal das bild an...hoff ihr versteht es wie ich es meine...^^


Ok...erst einmal was grundlegendes:
Ein access-point ist ,wie der name schon sagt,ein zugriffspunkt und nur das!Diese teile sorgen lediglich dafür,das du mit w-lan geräten auf ein kabelgebundenes netzwerk zugreifen kannst.
Ein router hingegen "routet" lediglich daten von einem modem (inet) ins netzwerk (sorgt dafür,das alle pc`s im netzwerk was abbekommen).Ich spreche dabei von einem standard-router ohne w-lan.(alles andere sind w-lan router)
Zu deiner zeichnung:
Den AP kannst du weg lassen (außer du hast schon einen router ohne wlan). Client1 und den server verbindest du direkt mit dem router.Wenn das nicht geht (weil am router nur 1 port) oder du den datenstrom unbedingt über den server leiten willst,muß du (beim server) in windows die 2 netzwerkverbindungen "überbrücken".Ansonsten kommt bei deinem client1 nix an,da der server dann als trennung (der netzwerke) fungiert.Das routing für die w-lan geräte macht dann der router.


----------



## FatalMistake (14. Februar 2009)

ja, ich will dass ALLES über den Server läuft. alle Clients sollen das Internet über den Server bekommen und auch alle sollen Zugriff auf die freigegebenen Dateien haben. der CLient 1 per Kabel, die anderen beiden per WLAN.

Also für die Laptops:
ich häng am Server einen Access Point an. den konfigurier ich auf mein netzwerk, und dann haben die beiden laptops per WLAN Zugriff auf meinen Server? hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> ja, ich will dass ALLES über den Server läuft. alle Clients sollen das Internet über den Server bekommen und auch alle sollen Zugriff auf die freigegebenen Dateien haben. der CLient 1 per Kabel, die anderen beiden per WLAN.


Hab da erstmal ne ganz dämliche frage:Wieso internet nur über den server? Ich sehe da einfach keinen vorteil darin.Mit der von mir beschriebenen konfiguration hat jeder pc auf jeden zugriff (falls gewollt) und du ersparst dir einen haufen ärger.



> Also für die Laptops:
> ich häng am Server einen Access Point an. den konfigurier ich auf mein netzwerk, und dann haben die beiden laptops per WLAN Zugriff auf meinen Server? hab ich das richtig verstanden?


Ja,und auch auf alles andere im netzwerk.(insofern der server es zu lässt)Habe selber einen netgear wg602v3,der bei mir aber im client-mode läuft.Darüber verbinde ich eine fritzbox mit dem restlichen lan (kabelgebunden).Die fritzbox macht dabei den AP (alles was drahtlos agiert,muß eine verbindung zur fritzbox aufbauen und nicht zum wg602)


----------



## FatalMistake (14. Februar 2009)

mal sehn ob ihrs versteht^^
mir is egal, ob das jz einen vorteil hat oder nicht. is ja auch nicht so geplant, dass es einen vorteil haben soll.
So läuft dann alles über eine Seite, da ich den Server ja auch als File und print server nutzen will.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> mal sehn ob ihrs versteht^^
> mir is egal, ob das jz einen vorteil hat oder nicht. is ja auch nicht so geplant, dass es einen vorteil haben soll.
> So läuft dann alles über eine Seite, da ich den Server ja auch als File und print server nutzen will.


Du willst also die komplizierte tour...ok...
Wenn ich deine zeichnung richtig deute,willst du das der netzwerk-teil,in dem sich die lappies bewegen,nur auf den server nicht aber auf client1 zugreifen kann.(unterschiedliche ip-range)Das ist mit netzwerk-brücken aber nicht machbar,von daher eigentlich auch kein internet für die laptops.
Von daher gibt es nur die möglichkeit,das der server routet.Allerdings ist einiges zu beachten,denn
1. Du brauchst hinterm modem nicht zwingend einen router,da der server sich selbst ins inet einwählen muß (wireless-bridge oder ap sollte es auch tun)
2. Der server muß die ip 192.168.0.1 bekommen.Das legt windows automatisch so fest,wenn du die internetverbindung des servers den anderen computern im netz zugänglich machen willst.
3. Du solltest cfos-speed ins auge fassen.Traffic-shaping ist von unschätzbarem wert,wenn mehrere computer im netzwerk gleichzeitig auf das inet zugreifen wollen.(beim blanken surfen geht es,aber wehe einer will spielen und der andere updaten...)


----------



## FatalMistake (14. Februar 2009)

?! ja hast schon richtig kapiert...
auch fein wäre es, wenn ich vom server aus zugriff auf die lappis hätte...

achja: OS am Server hab ich Server 03..falls es dann einfacher gehn sollte.

mfg & gute Nacht
FatalMistake


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Februar 2009)

Das weiß ich nicht.Ich benutze vista ultimate für meinen server/htpc.
Du könntest die trennung aber auch durch passwortgeschütztes freigeben erreichen.Das würde die komplexität des netzwerkes und dessen anfälligkeit verringern.(du brauchst ja bei deinem anvisierten aufbau auch 2 freie w-lan kanäle,die wenigstens 2-3 kanäle auseinander liegen)


----------



## FatalMistake (15. Februar 2009)

also die zeichnugn verdeutlicht das ja? gut. sehr gut.
ich will eben, dass alle 3 Clients Zugriff auf die Dateien am Server haben, und über die gleiche Verbindung auch die Internetverbindung bekommen.

Ins Internet einloggen brauch ich mich nicht extra, das macht alles der Router vorm Modem, automatisch.

Was müsste ich da bei Server03 alles für Serverfunktionen installieren? VPN? RAS?

mfg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> ich will eben, dass alle 3 Clients Zugriff auf die Dateien am Server haben, und über die gleiche Verbindung auch die Internetverbindung bekommen.


Das bekommst du auch,wenn du alles in eine ip-range legst.Dabei hat aber jeder rechner auf jeden zugriff,also auf dessen freigegebene dateien.Richtest du keine freigabe ein,dann nicht.Läßt du die netzwerkkennung aus,ist der entsprechende pc nichtmal im netzwerk zu sehen.



> Ins Internet einloggen brauch ich mich nicht extra, das macht alles der Router vorm Modem, automatisch.


Dann mußt du aber dem router eine andere ip geben.(z.b. 192.168.1.1) Die 192.168.0.1 benötigt dein server,da deine clients den router durch den server nicht sehen können (und so dein server routen muß) und umgedreht genau so.Richtest du hingegen bei deinem server über alle 3 verbindungen eine netzwerkbrücke ein,können deine clients zwar den router sehen und ansprechen (inet geht),aber du hast wieder alles in einer ip-range und du führst deinen aufbau ad absurdum.



> Was müsste ich da bei Server03 alles für Serverfunktionen installieren? VPN? RAS?


Vpn benötigst du nur,wenn du 2 private netzwerke über inet verbinden willst.
Ras sollte windows bereits beherrschen.
Du könntest das ganze noch per proxy (das ist dann dein server) verteilen,aber das rechtfertigt den aufwand nicht und es ist schon ewigkeiten her,das ich das mal gemacht hab.
Ich verstehe allerdings nicht,warum du auf biegen und brechen das netzwerk so "zerstückeln" willst.So wie ich das sehe,willst du auf den einzelnen clients eh keine daten frei geben.Wenn du die freigabe auf den clients nicht aktivierst,dann hat auch kein anderer pc zugriff,aber auf den server zugreifen kannst du von denen trotzdem.


----------



## FatalMistake (15. Februar 2009)

und was wäre wenn ich alle clients im IP Raum von 192.168.10.x habe? das mit 192.168.10.x und 102.168.20.x war ja nur ein Vorschlag und Veranschaulichung.
aber ich kann einfach nicht alle clients auf einen Switch mit Kabel legen, da es 2 Räume sind und ich wegen einem Kabel kein Loch bohren will bzw. Geld  ausgeben will. Deswegen will ich die Laptops an einen alten WLAN Router hängen, per WLAN.


Ichkönnte logischerweise, so wie ihr das meintet machen:
Für die Internetverbindung alle Clients direkt an den Router hängen, der im Vorzimmer mit dem modem usw. verbunden ist.
Aber dann bräuchte ich ja wieder eine 2. Verbindung, damit ich Zugriff auf den Server habe, oder? Oder ginge das alles über den einen Router im Vorzimmer?? Das wäre natürlich die einfachste Variante. und auch die sparsamste. aber wiederrum die langsamste, wenn die Signalstärke und Übertragungsrate des WLANs abnimmt...
?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> und was wäre wenn ich alle clients im IP Raum von 192.168.10.x habe? das mit 192.168.10.x und 102.168.20.x war ja nur ein Vorschlag und Veranschaulichung.


Das ist egal.Mit ein bißchen glück sollte sogar die automatische ip-vergabe gehen.(macht aber bei umfangreichen netzwerken manchmal probleme)


> aber ich kann einfach nicht alle clients auf einen Switch mit Kabel legen, da es 2 Räume sind und ich wegen einem Kabel kein Loch bohren will bzw. Geld  ausgeben will. Deswegen will ich die Laptops an einen alten WLAN Router hängen, per WLAN.


Sollst du ja auch nicht...



> Ichkönnte logischerweise, so wie ihr das meintet machen:
> Für die Internetverbindung alle Clients direkt an den Router hängen, der im Vorzimmer mit dem modem usw. verbunden ist.


Nicht direkt:
1. Du verbindest die 2 laptops und den server per w-lan mit dem router.
2. Client1 (dein pc?) verbindest du per kabel mit deinem server.
3. Du richtest auf deinem server zwischen dem w-lan und dem verdrahteten lan eine netzwerkbrücke ein (wie das gemacht wird klären wir,wenn es soweit ist)



> Aber dann bräuchte ich ja wieder eine 2. Verbindung, damit ich Zugriff auf den Server habe, oder?


nope...


> Oder ginge das alles über den einen Router im Vorzimmer??


Jepp...Das geht alles über ein und die selbe verbindung.


> Das wäre natürlich die einfachste Variante. und auch die sparsamste. aber wiederrum die langsamste, wenn die Signalstärke und Übertragungsrate des WLANs abnimmt...
> ?


Das ist nunmal die schwäche von w-lan.Das ließe sich nur mit draft n geräten noch stark verbessern.Andererseits ist es egal,ob die verbindung zum router im vorzimmer (wohnst du im schloß? ) oder zum ap neben dem server schlecht ist.
Übrigens,geräte von netgear und die fritzboxen kann ich nur empfehlen.Sende bei mir durch 2 wände und quer über den hof (ca.25-30m) und bin selten unter angezeigten 36 mbit (das ist nicht die nominelle geschwindigkeit) mit meinen geräten,welche dem g-standard entsprechen.


----------



## FatalMistake (16. Februar 2009)

nee brauch keine automatische ipvergabe (dhcp). die IPs bekommen die Rechner von mir fix, damit ich sie immer finden kann.

ja, dann versuch mir halt mal zu erklären was es mit deiner Netzwerkbrücke zwischen WLAN und LAN vom Server auf sich hat! ;D

bzgl.WLAN:
nein, habe kein schloss. schön wärs.  Denn wenn ich ein Schloss hätte, hätte ich auch das Bare, um alles schön zu verkabeln, und zwar mit Gigabit!  Einen fetten Server unten in den Folterkammern..ähm..Keller.. und alles mit voller Übertragungsrate...boa das wäre schon....

also nun zur NW Brücke.
Hab sowas schon mal eingerichtet, aber wieder "abgerissen", weils nicht funzte.
Jetzt liegt es an dir, mir das alles zu erklären. ;D

mfg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> bzgl.WLAN:
> nein, habe kein schloss. schön wärs.  Denn wenn ich ein Schloss hätte, hätte ich auch das Bare, um alles schön zu verkabeln, und zwar mit Gigabit!  Einen fetten Server unten in den Folterkammern..ähm..Keller.. und alles mit voller Übertragungsrate...boa das wäre schon....


LOL...Die folterkammer währe dann doch bestimmt für die spezialisten von der it,die alles am laufen halten sollen. Sowas hätte gestern auch pcgh gebrauchen können...



> also nun zur NW Brücke.
> Hab sowas schon mal eingerichtet, aber wieder "abgerissen", weils nicht funzte.
> Jetzt liegt es an dir, mir das alles zu erklären. ;D
> 
> mfg


Im priziep ist es recht einfach.Du gehst einfach unter netzwerk und freigabecenter->netzwerkverbindungen verwalten.Dort sollten dann wenigstens 2 verbindungen angezeigt werden (wlan+kabel-lan,wlan wird bestimmt vorher verbunden sein müssen).Diese beiden einfach markieren und einen rechtsklick drauf.Anschließend auf "verbindungen überbrücken" und windows erstmal machen lassen (dauert ein kurzes müh).Danach legst du die ip,subnetzmaske usw. am besten gleich manuell fest,da dhcp dann mit sicherheit probleme macht.
Mit wlan hab ich das allerdings noch nicht probiert,dafür aber mit 2x normales lan.Hat prima und in jeder lebenslage funktioniert.Momentan habe ich aber keine netzwerkbrücke im einsatz,da mein htpc nur einen lan-port hat.Somit hat aber leider mein spielerechner weder anbindung zum lan noch zum inet.Wenn ich mal wieder in laune bin geld auszugeben,muß ich das mal ändern...


----------



## FatalMistake (16. Februar 2009)

wieso die PCGH?! is schon wieder der server down gewesen oder was? 

tja dann muss ich das halt einfach ausprobieren.
aber vorher werd ich trotzdem meine Variante, das mit den 2 WLANs, ausprobieren. schaun was besser funktioniert! 

Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> wieso die PCGH?! is schon wieder der server down gewesen oder was?


Naja...nicht ganz down...aber der 4 zylinder lief nur noch auf 2 töpfen...



> tja dann muss ich das halt einfach ausprobieren.
> aber vorher werd ich trotzdem meine Variante, das mit den 2 WLANs, ausprobieren. schaun was besser funktioniert!


Ich hätte es anders herum probiert.Hardware dazu kaufen ist einfacher wie überschüssige abzustoßen.



> Danke für deine Hilfe!


Keine ursache,dafür gibt es ja das forum...


----------



## FatalMistake (16. Februar 2009)

hä?!

ich brauch nix dazu kaufen. der router, den ich brauche, hab ich ja vorrätig. das war mein erster  11MBit WLAN Übertragung...

ja ich weiß aber trotzdem Danke!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> hä?!


Ok...metapher nicht verstanden.Wollte nur damit zum ausdruck bringen,das es mal kurz ging und dann gleich wieder mal nicht.Sozusagen lief der server unrund,hatte ein stottern in der pipeline,lief nur auf einer ram-bank...


----------



## FatalMistake (16. Februar 2009)

achso.... sry hab ich ech nich kapiert...

ok danke nochmal für deine hilfe! werd hier wieder reinschreiben, falls ich Probleme haben sollte! 

mfg


----------



## FatalMistake (19. Februar 2009)

muss ich dann eigentlich was beim Router eintragen? bei der firewall oder so? Ports freigeben usw...?

Wie siehts denn dann aus mit der Remotedesktop-Verbindung? Geht dass dann auch dass ich von den Clients aus auf den Server per Remotedesktop zugreifen kann? Was muss ich dafür machen?
Und umgekehrt auch?

mfg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> muss ich dann eigentlich was beim Router eintragen? bei der firewall oder so? Ports freigeben usw...?


Eigentlich nicht.Standardmäßig ist port 80 (internet-seiten) frei gegeben.Wenn du filesharing via bittorrent machen willst,brauchst du aber eine totale freigabe (alle ports).



> Wie siehts denn dann aus mit der Remotedesktop-Verbindung? Geht dass dann auch dass ich von den Clients aus auf den Server per Remotedesktop zugreifen kann? Was muss ich dafür machen?
> Und umgekehrt auch?
> 
> mfg


Wenn die verbindung steht sollte alles gehen.Allerdings weiß ich nicht,wie man das mit dem remotedesktop handhabt,da mein server gleichzeitig mein htpc ist und ich deshablb ja direkt davor sitze.


----------



## FatalMistake (19. Februar 2009)

ne mache sowas nciht mit torrent...is ja illegal. 

na gut werds dann mal versuchen und werd dann bei probs. mich melden.^^
am montag sollte der 1. lappi kommen...

mfg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> ne mache sowas nciht mit torrent...is ja illegal.


Das programm aber nicht und es gibt auch legale inhalte zum runterladen damit.Wollte pcgh nicht auch mal ihre downloads so anbieten?Das wurde nach entsprechender umfrage aber glaub ich verworfen.


----------

